# Windows - Confirm Stream Loss



## JFresh (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi,

I'm having a problem copying files to a DVD. When I do, I get a Confirm Stream Loss error on several files. I am able to continue with the copy, but if I do any of the files with that problem are corrupted. 

Here's what I've found so far:

From what I've read, the problem stems from metadata being changed or deleted when performing a copy between file systems (ex: NTFS to HFS+). I've also read that it's a permissions problem as well. 

The workaround I've found is to right-click on the file in question, choose Properties, and click on the Unblock button in the General tab. While this does work, I have a ton of files that is affected by this problem. 

What I want to know is if there is some way that this process can be automated. If not, what permissions (shared or NTFS) would I need to set to ensure that this problem does not occur?

Thanks for any help!
JFresh


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> The workaround I've found is to right-click on the file in question, choose Properties, and click on the Unblock button in the General tab. While this does work, I have a ton of files that is affected by this problem.
> 
> What I want to know is if there is some way that this process can be automated. If not, what permissions (shared or NTFS) would I need to set to ensure that this problem does not occur?


I'm confused by the 'unblock' button. In the case of the the 'read only' attribute you could highlite all the files in a folder, right click and clear them all at one time.


----------

